# Klein..anyone know anything about these bikes??



## CodyGrizz

Sorry to have to ask in here but I have searched and searched and cant find the answer. I am selling 2 bikes for a customer (I manage a Bike Shop but not one dealing with Kleins obviously) and having a hard time finding out about them or pricing them. He says the bikes are about 10 years old or so but look AMAZING so I wanted to price them right. One is a Klein Quantum,chrome illusion paint job (shade flopper from green to purple) and has Rolf Vector rims (n the off chance they are stock and help place the model/year).. It doesnt say Pro on it anywhere so I assume it isnt the Quantum Pro I have been finding (but not this color either). Any markings or anything on them stamp wise to determine more about the bike? The other is a Klein Mantra full suspension bike, black and yellow with a fox rear shock and a Manitou front fork. Great looking bike and it rides real nice, I was impressed. Can anyone tell me what years I have and maybe where to find the specs to compare what might be after market and a guestimate on where to start price wise? They are both in amazing shape with the Quantum having a small scratch on the top bar less than an inch. Thanks for the help..really!!


----------



## SpinningHoosier

*Possible help*

Check out this link:

http://diabloscott.blogspot.com/2000_05_01_diabloscott_archive.html


I have a Q Carbon Race from a few years ago, which was the first year in the Trek plants from what I've read. Good luck on your search as these are great bikes.


----------



## CodyGrizz

Thanks for the link, that had some good info on it but still didn't find my roadbike or the mountain bike. Here is some info off the bikes and pics (IF I can post them) to help someone tell me what they are and what about they are worth.

Klein Quantum. Purple/Green Chrome iIllusion paint job, through frame cables, i-carbon forks, i-graphite series bars/headset/seatpost, Shimano 105 Flightdeck shifters, Shimano 105 cranks/brakes/derailers,Rolf Vector wheels, Selle Italia saddle, Gradient Precision Tubeset 55cm frame. Amazing shape but for a 1" scratch on top bar but other than that its in great shape for the almost 10 years old I hear it was.

Klein Mantra Black/Yellow, Fox Vanilla X rear shock, Avid AD-1.0l shifters, STX rc front derailer, Deore XT rear derailer, Sugino Mighty 350x crank, Bontrager Comp Crowbar bar, Kalby bar ends, Shimano STX RC hubs, Maveric rims, Answer Manitou front shock, Gradient Internal and External Tapered stays.


----------



## Dinosaur

The Klein road bikes all used the same frames. The diff was in the component, wheelset and forks. The Quantum Pro had D.A. , the Quantum Race had Ultegra and the Quantum had 105. I paid a tad under $2200 for a Quantum Race (including tax) in 1999. I think the Quantum went for around $1800 (?). I don't have the foggiest idea of what these bikes would go for now. You could check eBay and see what they list for. I think ball park figure, considering that al is not very popular right now and the scratch in the top tube, maybe about 1/2 of it's original retail price. The Klein's were awesome bikes by the way. Too bad they stopped making them. I don't have mine anymore. I used to have the owners manual, which listed all the diff models, but I gave it away to the new owner of the bike.


----------



## Dinosaur

*Great link...*



SpinningHoosier said:


> Check out this link:
> 
> http://diabloscott.blogspot.com/2000_05_01_diabloscott_archive.html
> 
> 
> I have a Q Carbon Race from a few years ago, which was the first year in the Trek plants from what I've read. Good luck on your search as these are great bikes.[/QUOTEI
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on this link after I posted. Klein's were awesome bikes. I rode the cra* out of mine. I bought my QR after I retired and got back into cycling after not riding for about eight years. I was thinking about rebuilding mine with Campy Chorus and a new wheelset, but I had to make room in the garage for a new bike. Klein's rode smooth a silk. I miss mine.


----------



## SpinningHoosier

*I think you're looking at a 2001 Klein*

Thanks for the pics. I have the same paint job on a 2003 Q Carbon Race. The bike always gets a lot of compliments (me, not so much).

Check out the reviews section on 2001 and older road bikes Link

It sounds like the set-up is similar to most of those that had stock components on their Kleins.

Good luck


----------



## D303

CodyGrizz said:


> Thanks for the link, that had some good info on it but still didn't find my roadbike or the mountain bike. Here is some info off the bikes and pics (IF I can post them) to help someone tell me what they are and what about they are worth.
> 
> Klein Quantum. Purple/Green Chrome iIllusion paint job, through frame cables, i-carbon forks, i-graphite series bars/headset/seatpost, Shimano 105 Flightdeck shifters, Shimano 105 cranks/brakes/derailers,Rolf Vector wheels, Selle Italia saddle, Gradient Precision Tubeset 55cm frame. Amazing shape but for a 1" scratch on top bar but other than that its in great shape for the almost 10 years old I hear it was.
> 
> Klein Mantra Black/Yellow, Fox Vanilla X rear shock, Avid AD-1.0l shifters, STX rc front derailer, Deore XT rear derailer, Sugino Mighty 350x crank, Bontrager Comp Crowbar bar, Kalby bar ends, Shimano STX RC hubs, Maveric rims, Answer Manitou front shock, Gradient Internal and External Tapered stays.


I have that exact same bike, except I have the Triple version. The color is "plum crazy" and was exclusive to the Quantum in 2002. I got mine for about 800 on Craigslist here in Houston. 

Great Bike. Solid and killer on the climbing.


----------



## srrice

CodyGrizz:
I watch ebay for Klein bikes regularly. On the low end, you could get as much as $800 to $1,000 for the Quantum; more if the bike had a higher level of compoents or had been upgraded to 10 speed. There are not any on ebay for this model year currently for a more direct compare. In any case I would suggest waiting until spring (March/April) to sell them. That's when people are looking to buy and will be wlling to pay top dollar.

Klein has really gone the way of the goony bird. After the purchase by Trek the line of bikes was basically abandoned during Lance mania and the carbon fiber revolution. Gary Klein was one of the pioneers of aluminum bicycles, evntually developing patented ZR9000 aluminum and proprietary manufacturing processes. He made poduction bikes an art form, look at the paint and detail of the welds! Trek recently reintroduced the line in extemely limited areas with a Klein full carbon road bike and the Reve.

I beleive that I have that exact road bike that was pictured in your post. I purchased mine at the end of 2000 (2000 model year). This has a rare 1" headset. I think the the 1999 model had a quill type stem and they probably ent on sale in late 1999. Later _Quantum_ models included an integrated headset (1 1/8"). I believe the Quantum Race & Pro for the 2000 model year had an integrated (1 /8") headset and, besides components, was the only difference in the frame.

In any case, I beleive (not fully sure) that the 2000 model year was the last year the Klein frames were made in the Klein factory in Washington....under the supervision of Gary Klein. The next year production moved to the Trek facilities in Waterloo, WI. 

With that said, there is a little nostgia with such bikes for thoe who have ever owned a Klein...the best aluminum bike ever built!


----------



## D303

That is in fact a 2000 Klein Quantum. I have the exact one except with a triple up front.
photos here:

http://web.mac.com/dfigueroa303/GRIMACE/mugshots.html

I did a little more research and confirmed that it is a 2000 and not a 2002 as I thought. If srrice is correct then you and I have the last great frames to come from that factory. Everywhere I go people are quick to point out the paint job. I've gotten compliments from Kestrel and Cervelo riders on the quality of Klein build. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## DiabloScott

D303 said:


> I did a little more research and confirmed that it is a 2000 and not a 2002 as I thought. If srrice is correct then you and I have the last great frames to come from that factory.


From my History of Klein Bikes page of my blog, cited previously:

Klein production moved from San Martin, CA to Chehalis, WA in 1980 for the less expensive real estate. Trek bought Klein in 1995, but Klein production remained in Chelais through February 2002. Here's a blurb in the Seattle Post-Intellegencer about the loss of jobs. http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/layoff.asp?id=337 There was a little lag before they got it going again at the Trek facility in Waterloo so there weren't many 2002 Kleins built in Wisconsin. Waterloo bikes were the first ones to have the carbon fiber seat stays (which I still think is a gimmick).


----------



## D303

well maybe not the best. Still, they're pretty nice bikes.


----------



## DiabloScott

D303 said:


> well maybe not the best. Still, they're pretty nice bikes.


I don't think there's anything WRONG with carbon fiber seat stays, I just don't think they do as much vibration dampening as the marketers would like us to believe. I know of a few non-Kleins with that aluminum plus CFRP wishbone seatstay combination that have developed rattles but I don't know of any Kleins that have this problem.

The CFRP wishbone was clearly a Trek blunder in my mind. People like Kleins because of their look and their tradition, Trek didn't understand that. The newer Kleins are fine bikes but Trek alienated the hard core Klein fans that didn't want ... Treks.


----------



## BenR

*looks like a 99 or 2000 Quantum*

Scratched aluminum frame with 105 9 speed, and what looks like a 1" steer tube? That puts it as a 1999 model. Great bikes (I'm still happy riding a 1999 Quantum with campy parts, despite using team bikes during some seasons), but think you'd be lucky to get $500 for it. I'm pretty sure 1998 was the last year of threaded stems for Klein. If it is a 1 1/8" fork then it's a little lighter (aluminum vs. chromoly steer tube) and theoretically stiffer, but otherwise the same bike. Also means it is a 2000 or 2001 model. Somewhere in there they also switched to even sizing and relaxed the seat tube angle a bit. That was either in 2001 or 2002. Then they all started getting carbon seat stays, new names, and fancier alloys. It gets confusing. I and a few other hardcore Klein lovers know exactly how good your era of frame is compared to the newer ones, but there's no way you're going to get $900 for it unless you have some gullible customers. 

From the specs listed, this bike is completely stock except for maybe the Flite saddle. 
The Ultegra-equipped Quantum Race sold for $1800-2100 depending on shop. I remember because I was drooling over them at the time. Don't remember exactly what the Quantum retail was, thinking around $1500ish. Quantum/Quantum Race framesets were around $1100, more for the Quantum Pro. 

Can't help ya on the mountain bike.


----------



## BenR

*looks like a 99 or 2000 Quantum*

Scratched aluminum frame with 105 9 speed, and what looks like a 1" steer tube? That puts it as a 1999 model. Great bikes (I'm still happy riding a 1999 Quantum with campy parts, despite using team bikes during some seasons), but think you'd be lucky to get $500 for it. I'm pretty sure 1998 was the last year of threaded stems for Klein. If it is a 1 1/8" fork then it's a little lighter (aluminum vs. chromoly steer tube) and theoretically stiffer, but otherwise the same bike. Also means it is a 2000 or 2001 model. Somewhere in there they also switched to even sizing and relaxed the seat tube angle a bit. That was either in 2001 or 2002. Then they all started getting carbon seat stays, new names, and fancier alloys. It gets confusing. I and a few other hardcore Klein lovers know exactly how good your era of frame is compared to the newer ones, but there's no way you're going to get $900 for it unless you have some gullible customers. 

From the specs listed, this bike is completely stock except for maybe the Flite saddle. 
The Ultegra-equipped Quantum Race sold for $1800-2100 depending on shop. I remember because I was drooling over them at the time. Don't remember exactly what the Quantum retail was, thinking around $1500ish. Quantum/Quantum Race framesets were around $1100, more for the Quantum Pro. 

Can't help ya on the mountain bike.


----------



## DiabloScott

BenR said:


> That puts it as a 1999 model.
> From the specs listed, this bike is completely stock except for maybe the Flite saddle.
> 
> Don't remember exactly what the Quantum retail was, thinking around $1500ish. Quantum/Quantum Race framesets were around $1100, more for the Quantum Pro.


Year 2000 Quantum suggested retail was $1800 - here's an old ad:


http://www.bikealog.com/BikePedia/Q...Year=2000&Brand=Klein&Model=Quantum&Type=bike

http://tinyurl.com/yvdb56

<a href="http://www.bikealog.com/BikePedia/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2000&Brand=Klein&Model=Quantum&Type=bike">2000 Klein Quantum; Complete specs</a>


----------



## cyclust

Seema like you have plenty of info for the quantum, so I'll not add my 2 cents... As far as the Mantra, these were some pretty wild bikes. Some say one of the best climbing full susp rigs ever, but in any case, should still bring a decent price simply because of it's unique look, not to mention that it's in amazing condition for it's age! It's almost unheard of to fins a MTB that old in such fine shape. I had a few of the Mantra carbons several years back, and were quite happy with them, though they did have a reputation for "stink bobbing" [I think that's the right term] were as the rear of the bike jacks up during braking. Much the same as any vehicle with suspension. This plauged many of the early full suspension bikes, and I suspose still does to some extent. I can't tell the componentry from the pic, but assuming it's at least LX level, that bike should fetch at least $500. One interesting side note about the mantras- I've heard that production was stopped once Trek bought Klein because it was such an expensive bike to manufacture. Good luck with the sale, bothe bikes look very nice.


----------



## gewilli

Mantra's are nice 'cause you can convert em to single speed... full sus single... (yes i still own a Mantra Carbon)


----------



## tlmizbeastin

Sorry if I'm not in the right forum but how much is a Klein Mantra Trail Bike year 2000 worth? I need an appraisal and can't find it and figured someone could help me


----------

